# Amorseal 33 Epoxy Primer/Sealer



## 5wayteam (May 11, 2014)

Hi guys , i have a client that wants to refinish her stockroom floor . She currently have an ugly epoxy floor . She wants a new epoxy coating with full flake broadcast . 

She specified to use Amorseal 33 primer/sealer epoxy ,can i just do 2 coats of the 33 epoxy with full flake broadcast ? . Or must i use a topcoat like Amorseal 650 to finish it . 

The floor in question would be ground down to bare concrete before new floor coating is applied .

Please i need your technical opinion. Thank you greatly in . advance


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't think you technically Have to use a top coat, but if you don't the floor won't be easy to clean. The profile created by the flakes makes a million nooks and crannies for dirt to hide in. Not a great idea for a commercial setting.


----------



## 5wayteam (May 11, 2014)

Awesome, Im thinking of using the 33 primer, then broadcast the flakes and then use an Amorseal 650 Clear coat over it .... Might work ?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## JCW (Jun 6, 2015)

5wayteam said:


> Awesome, Im thinking of using the 33 primer, then broadcast the flakes and then use an Amorseal 650 Clear coat over it .... Might work ?


Did you mean to use the 33 primer followed by a top coat of epoxy w/ the flakes broadcast in, then the 650 Clear coat?


----------



## 5wayteam (May 11, 2014)

JCW said:


> Did you mean to use the 33 primer followed by a top coat of epoxy w/ the flakes broadcast in, then the 650 Clear coat?


Yes I am thinking this process . 33 Primer = 650 Epoxy = Flakes = 650 Clear.


Thanks


----------



## riskend (Jan 25, 2015)

You gotta lady client.
Woo hoo! It must look gooood.
The flake must be frilly, so why not add it to the epoxy, check the general effect and if necessary do two coats clear, one with extra sparkle, (not too much mind you) and a final clear to gloss it into the next decade.
I am assuming of course that all stages have a buff, scuff & "free from deleterious surfactants " protocol.
How did we get into automotive territory with industrial paints is another question altogether.
Good fortune buddy, hope it's a prizewinner.


----------



## 5wayteam (May 11, 2014)

Haha Thanks Riskend , i am risking it already lol.We started the job today . Did it go smooth ? Heck No!!! I made first mistake by using the dyma serts for my grinder to remove the existing epoxy flooring. I couldve gone with the strip serts instead . It took me 8 hours today just to grind down just 350 sf of floors. And honestly i hated that . Getting the strip serts morrow morning. Ill use the dyma to smooth the floor after stripping . Wish me luck guys .....


----------

